# Cedar stump table



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 11, 2010)

This is a really cool table my friend Gary UP north made. The base is a hollow cedar stump (so it would be lighter) All the posts for the chair came from cedar trees off of my property that I bulldozed over making my trails. The table top is white cedar too which he cut and planed himself. 












Billy


----------



## smokinj (Jun 11, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> This is a really cool table my friend Gary UP north made. The base is a hollow cedar stump (so it would be lighter) All the posts for the chair came from cedar trees off of my property that I bulldozed over making my trails. The table top is white cedar too which he cut and planed himself.



Looks Awesome!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Jay

I wish I had talent like that

Billy


----------



## man of stihl (Jun 11, 2010)

Your friend does VERY nice work!! That is beautiful!!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Man of Sthil

I am kinda jealous myself!

Billy


----------



## quads (Jun 11, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> This is a really cool table my friend Gary UP north made. The base is a hollow cedar stump (so it would be lighter) All the posts for the chair came from cedar trees off of my property that I bulldozed over making my trails. The table top is white cedar too which he cut and planed himself.
> 
> Billy


Amazing!


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2010)

That is quite a beauty. Nice work.


----------



## Hurricane (Jun 11, 2010)

Having furniture made from trees from your own yard is great, and it is beautiful work too.


----------



## wood spliter (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great.  How do you get it to not split?


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice. If he dont do that full time, maybe he should. Looks like something Cobelas would sell.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 12, 2010)

I have no idea how he kept it from splitting. I do know it was a hollow tree and he dug around it with a excavator before pulling it out. He did say the root flare and most of the fluting was under ground and he had to clean off dirt and small roots before taking the bark off.

I was surprised at how nice the grain turned out up there its mainly used as fence posts or ruff cut siding. I am thinking of having some of mine cut tongue and groove and using it for interior paneling.

Billy


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats way more than cool!  :coolsmile: 

The Tree Reclaimer (Zap)


----------



## Jags (Jun 15, 2010)

That looks completely awesome.  I wonder how in the heck he cut the base flat and square.  If I did that, it would wobble like a rocking horse.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Jags

I forgot how he marked it out. But he used a powered hand planer to finish getting it flat.

Billy


----------



## Jags (Jun 16, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Hi Jags
> 
> I forgot how he marked it out. But he used a powered hand planer to finish getting it flat.
> 
> Billy



That fella seems to be a seriously talented wood worker.


----------

